# Kein WLAN mit T-sinus 154 Komfort



## Nightcreep (23. August 2009)

Hallo PC-Begeisterte,

also ich bin seit langem ein "T-Sinus 154 Komfort" Besitzer.
Hat auch alles immer supergut geklappt, solange ich XP benutzt habe.

Zum Problem:
Sonst hatte ich immer eine Verbindung zum Komfort durch mein T-Sinus 154 Data.
Also einer externen Antenne.
Der Treiber für die Antenne läuft allerdings nicht und Vista bzw. was ich habe Windows 7. (Auch nicht mit Kompatibilitätsmodus)
Das heißt ich muss auf was anderes zurükgreifen. ------>

Glücklicherweise hat mein Asus P5k-E Wifi/AP eine Wlan Karte integiert die 802.11 b/g (was ist das?^^) untersützt. So steht es auch als Anforderung an die Antenne im Manual für das Komfort.

Wenn ich den neusten Treiber von der WLAN Karte installiere habe, sehe ich auch mein Netz. Die Singalstärke ist gut, WEP Schlüssel hab ich aus gemacht,SSID ist auch richtig,)

Wenn ich aber eine Verbindung herstellen will kommt nur die Meldung das keine Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte.

Meine Idee----> Das muss an Vista bzw. Windows 7 liegen!

Aber das kann ich denk ich ausschließen denn ich habe ebenfalls ein iPhone das ja auch WLan fähig ist. Wenn ich mit dem versuche auf das Netzwerk zuzugreifen kommt ebenfalls "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen".

Das bringt mich auf die Idee, dass es an dem 154 Komfort liegen muss, das mit nix außer mein 154 Data (antenne) eine Verbindung kriegt.

Kann es sein, dass das Komfort auf das Data zugeschalten ist und quasi keine Ports mehr frei sind für weitere Antennen???

PS: Mit dem Kabel an das Komfort angeschlossen funktioniert es super und schnell!

Hoffe ein paar von euch haben gute Ideen. Danke schonmal!!!

Nightcreep


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2009)

Was kannst du denn bei dir im Webinterface vom Router einstellen ?

--> einfach im Browser  192.168.2.1  eingeben 

Dann guck mal was du unter WLan einstellen kannst, ich würde dir aber aufjedenfall raten einen Schlüssel für dein WLan einzurichten, da es sonst viel zu leicht ist, bei dir ins Netz zu gehen durch unbefugte dritte. Am besten den WPA2 Schlüssel nehmen oder per MAC Filter 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Nightcreep (23. August 2009)

Mit den Routereinstellungen über 192.168.2.1 hab ich alle Daten gecheckt und ich brauch kein Passwort, da auf der Strasse sowieso kein Empfang ist und ich in einem Einfamilienhaus wohne.


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2009)

vllt liegt da das problem ? dass er das nicht erkennt bzw. annimmt, wenn kein pw vorhanden ist 

probier das mal aus, einfach pw 0815 und dann testen oder mach mal ein screen von den einstellmöglichkeiten und poste die hier rein 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

0000 müsste es sein


----------



## Nightcreep (23. August 2009)

Also ich hatte früher ein WEP schlüssel da hats aber auch net funktioniert.
Hab mal die Screens gemacht hoffe die helfen irgendwie


----------



## Nightcreep (23. August 2009)

ich hoffe ich versteh nix falsch, also dieses pw ist bei mir belegt, sprich wenn ich über das Webinterface in den Komfort will.

Aber kein WEP oder sowas ist halt ungeschützt.
Muss ich das Vierstellige PW für den Webinterface irgendwo eingeben zum Verbinden???


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2009)

hmm, hast du xfire oder sowas ?

dann könnte man das da einfacher mal besprechen oder wie wärs mit TeamViewer 4 ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Nightcreep (23. August 2009)

Soo Leute, prob hat sich erledigt.

Im Webinterface wurden alle Pc's und Adapter die nicht der eingegebenen Mac Adressen entsprechen gesperrt. Also hab ich einfach diese Funktion deaktiviert und schon geht alles. Hab aber leider nur ca 50% von dem Singal bzw. Windows sagt, es ist super und mein Motherboard Treiber sagt nur 50%.


----------



## midnight (23. August 2009)

Ahja, der Macfilter 
Wenn es wieder geht, dann ist das gut. Allerdings würde ich trotzdem eine Verschlüsselung (WPA oder besser noch WPA2) aktivieren. Weil wenn jemand in dein Wlan kommt und Mist baut, dann bist du dafür verantwortlich.

so far


----------

